# Bissell Proheat 25A3 Carpet Cleaner



## Shirlee (Mar 19, 2011)

My Bissell Proheat 25A3 Deep Cleaner will not spray solution on floor, but it will spray thru hose for cleaning furniture, even when the Dial is set for floor. I have primed the pump and checked the floor spray outlets which are clean. Does anyone have a suggestion to correct this?


----------

